# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  سورس یک برنامه حسابداری کوچک  (تقدیم به دوستان)

## mpmsoft

دوستان این نرم افزار رو من با Access و Flash طراحی کردم برای یکی از دوستانم حالا کدشو تو سایت می ذارم که بتونید دانلود کنید و بتونید ازش ایده های خوبی بگیرید. اینها تجربه های چندین ساله من تو وی بی هستن.یک Setup گذاشتم که توسط اون فایلهای مورد نیاز اول نصب می شه و بعد می تونید کد رو باز کنید.

http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/Parsian.rar
http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/setup.exe
امیدوارم که بتونه کمکتون کنه

محیط نرم افزار

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

پسوردش چي؟

----------


## mpmsoft

پسورد ورود به نرم افزار 1263

پسورد بانک MpmsoftGuitar

----------


## sajjad1365

بسم الله.
من که نتونستم دریافت کنم .چون اصلا لینک خرابه.اگه لطف کنین دوباره...
ممنون

----------


## H4i0 ACP

سلام
لینک کاملا سالمه ، برنامه هم برنامه قشنگیه ولی زیادی گرافیکی هستش یه چیزی شبیه به سرویس میل جدید یاهو می مونه .
ممنون

----------


## mostafa_C

وقتي مي خوام لينك اول رو دانلود كنم، مينويسه 4 كيلو بايت و وقتي دانلود ميشه باز نميشه و اخطار ميده...
چيكار بايد كرد؟

----------


## مهران رسا

فرم های دیگر بر خلاف فرم اصلی (اول) زیاد گرافیکی نیستند ...

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان من از قصد فقط پنجره اول رو گرافیکی کردم به درخواست مشتریم.

----------


## UpgradeVB6Code

سلام 
آخه مشتري فقط گرافيكو ميفهمه چيه !
آقا اين برنامه رو چند فروختي ؟
من دنبال فرم پرينتش ميكردم نيست ؟ (يعني بعد از اجرا از كدوم فرم فراخواني ميشه ؟)

----------


## mpmsoft

از لحاظ قیمتی من این نرم افزار رو 1 میلیون گرفتم

و چاپش هم با DataReport هستش

خوشحال می شم نظراتونو بدونم

----------


## UpgradeVB6Code

> از لحاظ قیمتی من این نرم افزار رو 1 میلیون گرفتم
> 
> و چاپش هم با DataReport هستش
> 
> خوشحال می شم نظراتونو بدونم


من ميخوام پرينتش رو ببينم ميشه بگي وقتي برنامه اجرا ميشه از كدوم منو ميتونم از اطلاعات پرينت بگيرم

----------


## mpmsoft

شما می ری تو بخش مشترکین و بعد دریافتی و پرداختی رو انتخاب می کنی و بعد چاپ رو می زنی

----------


## UpgradeVB6Code

صفحه آغاري بايد كل صفحه نمايش رو بگيره ؟
براي من از طرفين خيلي خالي داره 
فكر كنم بايد روي رزولوژن خاصي اجرا بشه

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان البته این نسخه یکسری ایرادها توش بود که من بر طرفش کردم

تو نسخه بعدی یکسری امکانات اضافه می کنم که اونم حتما تو سایت می ذارم


مثل کالر آیدی ، صفربند ، ضبط مکالمات ...

----------


## H4i0 ACP

سلام
ما( من و دوستم ) برای یه جایی برنامه ای ( حسابداری) نوشتیم که 67 تا فرم داشت ، به نظر شما اصلا مقیاس در یافت پول از مشتری چیه ؟( تقریبا بیش از 80 تا کار کلی انجام میداد )
خطی
فرمی
ساعتی
مقیاسی
کلی
هرقدر پول ( بسته به وضعیت مشتری )

----------


## mpmsoft

برخی از دوستان در مورد Grid که استفاده کردم سوال کردن

اسم این گرید VsFlexGrid می باشد که یکی از محصولات ComponentOne می باشد

لینک دانلود این ابزار همراه با ک ر ک تو همین سایت هست چون من هم از همین سایت دانلود کردم

بعد از این که این ابزارو نصب بکنید (Setup) در Properties این ابزار از توی وی بی یک تب به اسم Preview اضافه می شه و می تونید توسط اون جدول رو طراحی کنید.

----------


## مهران رسا

> از لحاظ قیمتی من این نرم افزار رو 1 میلیون گرفتم


میشه بفرمایید طبق چه معیارهایی چنین قیمیتی رو انتخاب کردید ؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام. بابت برنامه خوبتون يك بار تشكر كردم دوباره هم متشكرم.

به نظر من برنامه خيلي خوب و ساده اي هست طوري كه وقتي كاربر باهاش كار مي كنه احساس راحتي مي كنه. به خيالش برنامه خيلي كوچيك و ريزه پيزه هست ولي وقتي به سورسش نگاه مي كني تازه اونوقت مي فهمي كه پشت اين سادگي چقدر كد مخفي شده.

چند تا سوال داشتم.
1- چرا تو هر رويدادي از on error استفاده كرديد به نظرتون كار درستي هست. به نظر من كار درستي هست اما به شرطي كه قبلش خطاهاي برنامه رو گرفته باشيم.

2- در مورد اين نوع تعريف كمي توضيح مي خواستم:


Dim FrmFactor as new Form


اين دقيقا اون چيزي نيست كه شما نوشتيد. يك چيزايي يادم بود نوشتم. شبيهش هست.

متشكرم.
موفق باشيد.

----------


## mpmsoft

1 - ارزش این کار کمتر از اون قیمت نیست
2 - هزینه کردن جهت نرم افزار توجیح اقتصادی داره
3 - نرم افزار جهت بهبود کار موسسه هستش

منظورم فقط این نرم افزار نیست بلکه کلی عرض می کنم تمام نرم افزار های اداری

با قیمت پایین ارزشه کارم رو پایین نمیارم در ضمن ماهیانه 50000 تومان هم بابت پشتیبانی ازشون می گیرم و کاملا راضی هم هستن

به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم با دادن قیمت پایین حتی با طرف صحبت هم نکنید ( قیمت پایین اعتبار و ارزش کار شمارو میاره پایین)

من نرم افزار از 20000 تومان نوشتم و همه اینایی که می گم برام پیش اومده

*هر موقع بفهمی کی هستی و کارت چه ارزشی داره موفق می شه*

----------


## مهران رسا

> 1 - ارزش این کار کمتر از اون قیمت نیست
> 2 - هزینه کردن جهت نرم افزار توجیح اقتصادی داره
> 3 - نرم افزار جهت بهبود کار موسسه هستش
> 
> منظورم فقط این نرم افزار نیست بلکه کلی عرض می کنم تمام نرم افزار های اداری
> 
> با قیمت پایین ارزشه کارم رو پایین نمیارم در ضمن ماهیانه 50000 تومان هم بابت پشتیبانی ازشون می گیرم و کاملا راضی هم هستن
> 
> به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم با دادن قیمت پایین حتی با طرف صحبت هم نکنید ( قیمت پایین اعتبار و ارزش کار شمارو میاره پایین)
> ...


خب همه اینایی که شما فرمودید درست . مطمئناً بیشتر برنامه نویس ها دوست دارند اعتبار و ارزش کارشون بالا باشه . 

ولی مساله اینجاست که همه چنین طرز فکری ندارند . شما میای قیمیت رو 1 ملیون تومن اعلام میکنی از اون طرف یه برنامه نویس دیگه میاد همون پروژه رو و حتی شاید کاملترش رو با قیمیت خیلی پایین تر انجام میده . مثلاً : 50 هزار تومن . باور کنید هستند کسانی که چنین پروژه ای رو حتی با کمتر 50 هزار تومن هم انجام بدن (یعنی همون مبلغی که شما فقط واسه پشتیبانی میخوای بگیری). در ضمن فراروانی پرژه های Open Source رو هم به موارد بالا اضافه کنید .

شما ضرر کردن در بازار کار رو به پایین نیومدن ارزش کار ترجیح میدید ؟

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز بله استفاده کردن از On Error ممکنه اشتباه باشه ولی من شخصا زمانی که پروژه رو Release که می کنم این کدهارو جهت کنترل خطا استفاده می کنم.

در مورد کد Dim FrmFactor As New FrmFactor باید بگم بوسیله این کد شما می توانید چند پنجره بصورت همزمان باز کنی و چند فاکتور همزمان ثبت کنی

----------


## mahmood_s

براي برنامه شما فرم login نياز هست كه بجاي inbox قرار بگيره

در ضمن سورس برنامه تون قابل دانلود نيست

----------


## noorsoft

> میشه بفرمایید طبق چه معیارهایی چنین قیمیتی رو انتخاب کردید ؟



برنامه را  من هم دیدم جا داره از زحمتی که کشیدید تشکر کنم ولی به نظر من این یک برنامه با اصول حسابداری منافات داره چون اولا در حسابداری چیزی که خیلی مهمه جزئیاته که در این برنامه وجود نداره
شما یک فاکتور که میزنید ریز کالاها قیمت و ... را وارد نمی کنید و اینکه فاکتور خرید کجا ثبت میشه فاکتور فروش کجا   :متعجب: 
طرف حسابها و ماهیت حسابشون کجا ثبت میشه 

در ثبت سند هم همینطور - اصلا چک نمیشه سند تراز شده یا نه و ....

با جود این همه برنامه کامل و |آماده که تو بازار وجود داره با اون قیمتهای مناسب اگه شما این برنامه را واقعا به این قیمت فروختید جای تبریک داره  :تشویق: 

البته من یک بار دیگه از زحمت شما تشکر میکنم  :چشمک: 
آقا به ما هم یاد بده چطوری قیمت بدیم که تو این بازار خراب مشتری قانع بشه و ما هم راضی

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من همون اول خدمت دوستان عرض کردم این یک نرم افزار شبیه حسابداری بصورت سفارشی اون جوری که مشتری خواسته طراحی شده

دلیل اینکه من گذاشتم روی سایت نه به دلیل اینکه بخوام اصول طراحی نرم افزار حسابداری رو به کسی یاد بدم بلکه هدفم این بوده که یک سیستمی که بدون خطا های کدی و کاربردی رو دراختیار کسانی بذارم که نیاز دارن با بانکهای اطلاعاتی کار کنن. به هر حال اگر کمو کسری داره به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید

----------


## mpmsoft

در رابطه با قیمت دادن صحبت کردید. حقیقت من به شکل خواصی توضیح نمی دم و یا برای مشتری اصلا زیاد توضیح نمی دم . وقتی سوابق کاری و نرم افزارهای تولید شده توسط شخص خودم رو برای کسی شرح می دم فکر می کنم گوشی دست مشتری بیاد.

در ابتدا برای مشتریم می گم که نرم افزار حسابداری از 5000 تومان تو بازار هست و جالب اینجاست که تشویقشم می کنم از اونا استفاده کنه ولی 90% گفتن نه ما می خواهیم ساده باشه . و در آخر هم برای مشتری اضافه می کنم که در کنار کارهام کاره اونو انجام می دم که واقعا هم همینطوره و هیچ اصراری بر این که من این کارو انجام بدم نیست.

----------


## majjjj

اتفاقا من با نظر شما موافقم ارزش اون همه وقتی که میزاره ادم تا یاد بگیره خیلی بیشتر از اینها هست
این که قیمت رو بالا بدی خودش چک جور جلب مشتریه در ضمن یک برنامه که تو بازار هست یک فروش عمومی داره ولی یک برنامه سفارشی فقط برای یک نفر طراحی میشه پس قیمتش باید بالا هم باشه
اون فایل فلش رو با چی ساختین ؟

----------


## mpmsoft

اون با Macromedia Flash Mx هستش

جهت لینک دادن فلش با وی بی یا هر زبان برنامه نویسی دیگه می تونید در فلش بروی فرضا یک دکمه FsCommand بزنید و بعد از داخل وی بی توسط ابزار نمایش فلش در رویداد OnFsCommand 
به مقادیر دسترسی پیدا کنید.

----------


## majjjj

میشه تو همون برنامه یک فایل فلش رو باز و اصلاح کرد
با توجه به اینکه یکی از نقایص vb گرافیک برنامه هست لطفا در مورد ساخت این فلشها تو اون برنامه یکم توضیح بدین فکر نکنم باتوجه به ارتباط بیسیک با این مقوله کسی مخالف این قضیه باشه
یکی از مشکلاتی که تو برنامه شما دیدم ورود حروف تو قسمت ورود اطلاعات مربوط به تلفنها بود که اگه اطلاح کنید برنامه بهتر میشه

----------


## nokhodi

سلام...

من وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم تو وی بی اولش با کلی پیغام واسه OCX و فرمهاش روبرو میشم...

پوشه رو کامل زیپ کردین؟




فعلا...

----------


## مهران رسا

فکر کنم در هنگام ایجاد دکمه فلش باید یکسری اسکریپت هم در اون وارد کنیم ...
دقیقاً یادم نیست توی Flash MX چی می نوشتیم . ممنون میشیم جناب  mpmsoft در این مورد توضیح بدن .

----------


## mpmsoft

به این شکل

----------


## majjjj

ممنون یکم متوجه شدم اما اگه امکان داره یکم بیشتر در مورد این برنامه توضیح بدین که چجوری باید یک فایل رو از اول باهاش ساخت
البته من با SWiSH Max2 کار میکنم اما این فایلهای ساخته شده با برنامه شما رو باز نمیکنه ایا روی فایل فلشتون کار خاصی کردین

----------


## mpmsoft

اینم یک نمونه سورس خیلی ساده با فلش براتون گذاشتم

----------


## alifatehi

> در ضمن سورس برنامه تون قابل دانلود نيست


حق بااين دوست عزيز قابل دانلود شدن نيست نه سورس و نه خود برنامه

----------


## debugger

سورس و ستاپ دانلود میشه

مشکل از ترافیک و ضعف های persiangig هست . که دانلود نمیشه

دوستان اگر دیدن دانلود نمیشه بجای com. بنویسن net. 

و حتما برای دانلود از دانلود منجر استفاده کنید

----------


## mahmood_s

دانلود كردم

فقط اگه وقت داريد در مورد Fscommand در فلش ام ايكس و نحوه ساختش  رهنمايي  يا كتاب يا سايت معرفي كنيد 

با تشكر

----------


## alifatehi

> دوستان این نرم افزار رو من با Access و Flash طراحی کردم برای یکی از دوستانم حالا کدشو تو سایت می ذارم که بتونید دانلود کنید و بتونید ازش ایده های خوبی بگیرید. اینها تجربه های چندین ساله من تو وی بی هستن.یک Setup گذاشتم که توسط اون فایلهای مورد نیاز اول نصب می شه و بعد می تونید کد رو باز کنید.
> 
> http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/Parsian.rar
> http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/setup.exe
> امیدوارم که بتونه کمکتون کنه
> 
> محیط نرم افزار



لطف كنيد فايلهاي ك براي دانلود گذاشتيد رو با يك سرور ديگه مشخص كنيد يا از سرور انجمن استفاده كنيد

----------


## majjjj

> دانلود كردم
> 
> فقط اگه وقت داريد در مورد Fscommand در فلش ام ايكس و نحوه ساختش رهنمايي يا كتاب يا سايت معرفي كنيد 
> 
> با تشكر


نظر من هم بیشتر همین چیزی که ایشون گفتن بود اگه امار تایپیک رو دوستان ببینن خیلی بازدیدش نصبت به سایر تایپیک ها بیشتره که نشون میده کار با فایلهای فلش برای بقیه هم جالبه

----------


## noorsoft

این هم سورس یک برنامه حسابداری نسبتا کامل

انبار
خرید و فروش
حسابداری دوبل
چک و بانک 
.....

----------


## majjjj

این برنامه تحت شبکه کار میکرده؟

----------


## VB.SOS

> این هم سورس یک برنامه حسابداری نسبتا کامل.....


كامپونت plugin.ocx رو مي خواد

----------


## noorsoft

ابن اکتیوایکس ماله وی بی 6

----------


## VB.SOS

آقا شرمنده كامپونت HCButton رو هم نياز داره

----------


## noorsoft

این هم ستاپ این اکتیو ایکس

----------


## yourdkhani

vsflex8.ocx هم می خواد !!!

----------


## hesabres

سلام 

من برنامه نویس نیستم رشته اصلی بنده حسابداری هست اخیرا شروع به برنامه نویسی کردم در ارتباط با مسائل فنی برنامه شما من صحبتی نمیکنم چون تخصصی ندارم اما تشکر میکنم ظاهر زیبائی داره و جای کار بسیار دوست عزیز و اما در ارتباط با حسابداری درسته که شما میگین این برنامه طبق یک سفارش طراحی شده منتها به نظر بنده اصلا نام حسابداری رو انتخاب کردن برای این برنامه درست نیست چون حسابداری نیست تنها یک سیستم صدور فاکتور و نگهداری چک است فراموش نکنید حسابداری یک سیستم اطلاعاتی مبتنی بر ثبت دو طرفه و دوبل است و این کار را مشکل میکند ضمن تشکر مجدد از جنابعالی انشاالله موفق باشید ضمن اینکه نرم افزار خود رو میتونید در تالار حسابداری زیر معرفی کنید 

http://www.hesabres.frm.ir

----------


## hesabres

مجدد سلام

در ارتباط با قیمت هم بسیار نا پرهیزی کردی البته این رو از دید یک نیروی مالی میگم خدمتتون بد نیست نگاهی به برنامه های مشابه و امکاناتشون و قیمتهاشون نگاهی بندازی 


ضمن تشکر از شما

----------


## serojjamali

با سلام 
من برنامه حسابداری شما رو دانلود کردم ولی دیتابیسش همراش نبود می خواستم اگه امکانش هست دیتا بیسش رو هم بذارین

با تشکر

----------


## mpmsoft

> در ارتباط با قیمت هم بسیار نا پرهیزی کردی البته این رو از دید یک نیروی مالی میگم خدمتتون بد نیست نگاهی به برنامه های مشابه و امکاناتشون و قیمتهاشون نگاهی بندازی



دوست عزیز شما از دید یک حسابدار این حرفو می زنی و کاملا صحبت شما درسته

ولی من به دید طراح نرم افزار نگاه می کنم این نرم افزار بصورت اختصصاصی طراحی شده.
 بله نرم افزار حسابداری 1000 تومانی هم شاید تو بازار باشه. اون شخصی که نرم افزار 10000 تومان می ده ، 1 یا 2 یا 100 نسخه که نمی فروشه بالای 10000 نسخه می فروشه مشابه نرم افزار هلو

ولی در کل بنده 3 سال روی انواع پروژه های مالی و اداری کار کردم (حسابداری - انبارداری - حقوق و دستمزد - دبیرخانه و ... ) ولی چون مشتری به این شکل بصورت خصوصی خواست من هم نسبت به نیاز اون به این شکل برنامه رو نوشتم

مشتری که من این نرم افزار رو براش نوشتم بیش از چند برنامه حسابداری رایج تو بازارو استفاده کرده بود ولی تصمیم گرفت یک برنامه ساده بصورت خصوصی برای خودش داشته باشه.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز بانک اطلاعاتی در فایلی که حاوی سورس برنامه هستش موجوده

----------


## serojjamali

سلام 
منظور من برنامه acc  بود من دانلودش کردم ولی دیتابیس همراش نیست

----------


## میلاد علوی

آقایئن شرمنده من لیسانس حسابداریم و اگر این برنامه رو بعنوان یک برنامه کمک حسابداری هم معرفی کنید ... اصلا قبول نمیکنم (البته نظر شخصی منه) بعنوان یک برنامه حسابداری (حتی کوچک )روش حساب نکنید

----------


## tohi20006

با سلام خدمت همه بچه های برنامه نویس 
این برنامه حسابداری خیلی جالب بود من ازش خوشم اومد فقط چند تا سوال در این زمینه از مدیر برنامه نویس دارم که اگه می تونه چت کنه به این آیدی یه پی ام بده       tohi20006@yahoo.com

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان اینجا تاپیک بررسی ارزش نرم افزار نیست و اینجا هیچ کس هیچ ادعایی نداره

این یک نمونه سورس برای وی بی 6 هستش حالا چه شما به نظر شخصی خودتون قبول داشته باشید یا نداشته باشید.(نظر شما برای من محترم هستش)

yahoo id : mpmsoft_guitar@yahoo.com

----------


## Shadow Dancer

بابا حالا مگه بنده خدا میخواد سورسو به شما ها بفروشه که انقدر چونه میزنین؟ یه سورسی رو رایگان گذاشته که میشه از کدهاش کلی ایده گرفت، خود من سورس های بدرد بخوری که دارم حتی اگه از جای دیگه تهیه کرده باشم به این راحتی در اختیار هر کسی قرار نمیدم، دلیل این نظرات منفی رو نفهمیدم...

----------


## mahdy_system

پس دیتابیس برنامه  acc چی شد؟

----------


## mpmsoft

اينم بانك برنامه

----------


## mohammad9531

> پسورد ورود به نرم افزار 1263
> 
> پسورد بانک MpmsoftGuitar


 دوست عزيز لينك كار نمي كنه

----------


## mahdy_system

این Database که شما دادید برای برنامه acc بود؟

  والا من وقتی می خوام برنامه رو به صورت exe دربیارم error :
  Compile error:
  Can't find project or library

  رو می ده بعد که ok می کنی صفحه : References
  باز میشه که اگر بخوای بهش چیزی اظافه کنی فقط فایل های با پسوند : olb  tlb  dll
  رو قبول می کنه

  حالا مشکل از من یا فایل شما؟

----------


## mpmsoft

بله بانك نرم افزار حسابداري بود

دوست عزيز كدوم يك از فايلهاي DLL رو نمي تونه پيدا كنه ؟

اگر مي شه يك عكس از مونيتور خودتون بگيريد ضميمه كنيد

----------


## davood59

دوباره سلام،
ببخشید میشه برای نمایش اطلاعات در دفترچه تلفن یه توضیح کوچولو بدی؟؟ از datagrid استفاده کردین یا نه؟ چه جوری با دابل کلیک کردن روی هر رکورد میره روی ویرایش؟ اگه ممکنه یک توضیح کوچولو بده. 
ممنون میشم! با تشکر.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزيز گريد نرم افزار VsFlexGrid هستش

در رويداد Dbl_Click گريد اين كد رو نوشتم فقط كافي هست يكم خودت رو اون كد كار كني خيلي چيزها ياد مي گيري

ستون اول گريد ID مشتري در بانك هست و بر اساس اون متوجه مي شه كدوم مشتري بايد اصلاح بشه

----------


## mahdy_system

حالا که شما جواب می دید لطفاً جواب این سوال من رو توی این پست رو هم بدید :d
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=124389&page=5

من نوشتم فایل های یعنی  ( olb ) با   tlb با dll

به ببینید از این قسمت برنامه acc اشکال می گیره:
Sub msroozname()
While Not rsshow.EOF
u = u + 1
rsshow.MoveNext
Wend
rsshow.MoveFirst
F_roozname.gride.Cols = 8
F_roozname.gride.Rows = u + 1
Call mscaption
       For i = 1 To u
d1 = rsshow![Date]
d1 = Format$(d1, " yyyy/mm/dd")
  d2 = rsshow!code_hesab
     If d2 > 999 Then
  strins = "select name_moin from moin where code_moin='" + Trim(d2) + "'"
If rsins.State = adStateOpen Then rsins.Close
rsins.Open strins, cn, adOpenStatic, adLockReadOnly
d3 = rsins!name_moin
Else
strins = "select name_kol from hesab_kol where code_kol='" + Trim(d2) + "'"
If rsins.State = adStateOpen Then rsins.Close
rsins.Open strins, cn, adOpenStatic, adLockReadOnly
 d3 = rsins!name_kol
  End If
d4 = rsshow!sharh
 d5 = rsshow!bedehkar
 d6 = rsshow!bestankar
 d7 = rsshow!sh_sanad
  F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 1: F_roozname.gride.Text = d7
 F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 2: F_roozname.gride.Text = d1
  F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 3: F_roozname.gride.Text = d2
F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 4: F_roozname.gride.Text = d3
 F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 5: F_roozname.gride.Text = d4
 If IsNull(d5) = True Then d5 = 0
 If IsNull(d6) = True Then d6 = 0
 F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 6: F_roozname.gride.Text = d5
  F_roozname.gride.Row = i: F_roozname.gride.Col = 7: F_roozname.gride.Text = d6
  rsshow.MoveNext
Next i
End Sub

خط سوم روی دومین (u) آبی میشه و error ری که گفتم میده

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز لطف می کنید بگید چه پیغامی بهتون می ده ؟

یا یک فایل پروژه رو ضمیمه کنید تا بتونیم بهتر مشکل رو تشخیص بدیم.

----------


## mahdy_system

ببین دوست عزیز خیلی واضه گفتم 

  من وقتی سورس برنامه acc رو باز می کنم اول error زیر رو میده :
  Path not found: 'E:\winp1\list bime\calc.frm'—continue loading project?

  بعد که yes رو می زنم سورس باز میشه

   و وقتی از File گزینه make acc.exe رو می زنم (می خوام به exe تبدیل کنم)
  از اون کدی که بالا نوشتم ایراد می گیره (خط سوم ، دومین u )
  و error زیر رو میده:(که بالا گفتم) 
  Compile error:
  Can't find project or library

  که روی ok کلیک کنم پنچره : References (یعنی از منوی Project گزینه References رو انتخاب کنید)
  باز میشه که می گه دیتابیس ( یا فایل Dll ) رو بهش اضافه کن ولی توی برنامه وجود نداره


  درضمن من توی اون یکی برنامه شما یعنی (*سورس یک دفترچه تلفن پیشرفته با گرافیک بالا)* 
*مشکل دارم لطفاً اون هم جواب بدید*

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزيز اين فايلي كه داره ايراد مي گيره اصلا ربطي به برنامه حسابداري نداره

چون همچين فرمي با اين اسم تو اين كد نيست

----------


## YACOBSYM

متشكرم خيلي زياد از شما مهندس جوان سلام مارا از خوزستان پذيرا باشيد.

----------


## alireza_h27

با سلام
این لینک دانلود نمیشه
خواهشا دوستانی که دانلود کردن یه جایی بزارن که بشه دانلود کرد
از آقای mpmsoft هم ممنونم که این اطلاعاتو در اختیار دوستان میزاره
خسته نباشید

----------


## serojjamali

سلام 
من ديتا بيس برنامه acc رو دانلود كردم ولي توي sql اضافه (attach )  نمي شه 
يه فايلش كمه

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز بانک access هستش

----------


## serojjamali

> این هم سورس یک برنامه حسابداری نسبتا کامل
> 
> انبار
> خرید و فروش
> حسابداری دوبل
> چک و بانک 
> .....




اگه لطف کنید دیتابیس این برنامرو هم بزارین

----------


## dll9095

واقعا برای این برنامه 1 میلیون پول داده ؟
میتونم بپرسم که به کجا فروختی ؟ شرکت چی بوده ؟
آخه با یک میلیون تومان میشه یکی ا زنسخه های همکاران سیستم رو دریافت کرد !!!

----------


## mahdy_system

> دوست عزیز بانک access هستش


آقای  mpmsoft ما فایل access برنامه acc رو نمی خوایم دیتابیس اون رو می خوایم  :چشمک:

----------


## mpmsoft

> آقای mpmsoft ما فایل access برنامه acc رو نمی خوایم دیتابیس اون رو می خوایم


من که نفهمیدم منظورت چیه  ؟
دوست عزیز بانک اطلاعاتی برنامه تحت اکسس هست ولی پسوند اون mdf

----------


## m_vb1386

ايشون چون ديدن پسوند فايل مربوط به sql هست متوجه نشدن كه شما خودتون اون رو تغيير دادين

----------


## amir4_1363

اقا این که نمیشه اصلا ازش پرینت گرفت گزارش گرفت تراز گرفت

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

آقا دمتون گرم واقعا  كه مردانه كار كرديد و زحمت زيادي كشيديد و كاري كاملا مهندسي كار كرديد

----------


## serojjamali

دیتابیسی که شما گذاشتین مربوط به برنامه 
http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/Parsian.rar

میشه درصورتی که من دیتا بیس برنامه acc رو که دیتابیسش sql بود رو می خوام

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...1%DB%8C&page=4

با تشکر

----------


## davoodrm666_666

آقا دیتا بیس برنامه  ACC رو میشه بزارید

----------


## REZADG

اگه میشه جای دیگه اپلودش کنید

----------


## ashkan

سلام،

من به نوبه خودم بابت این تاپیک و سورس برنامه و راهنماییهای مفید از شما تشکر میکنم.
علی رغم نظرات مثبت و منفی ، نفس و نیت این کار مثبت و بدون انتظار بوده که جای تقدیر داره.

به نظر شخصی بنده عنوان کردن برنامه acc در این تاپیک صحیح نبوده و میشد در جای دیگر راجع بهش بحث کرد
ولی بنده این برنامه رو در سایت دیگه و چند ماه پیش دانلود و چک کردم.همچنین اون رو کمپایل و به exe هم تبدیل کردم که هیچ مشکلی نداشت.

----------


## rostami

> این هم سورس یک برنامه حسابداری نسبتا کامل
> 
> انبار
> خرید و فروش
> حسابداری دوبل
> چک و بانک 
> .....



سلام
میشه بگین چطور باید کانکت شد؟

----------


## nabeel

ضمن عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت *mpmsoft* عزیر
متاسفانه ما ایرانیا عادت کردیم فقط از دیگران ایراد بگیریم و طعنه بزنیم .
دوستای عزیز کجای دنیا دندون اسب پیش کشی رو میشمرن که شما دارید میشمرید
با تشکر از *mpmsoft* به خاطر ارائه این برنامه کد باز ( Open Source ) امیدوارم که ذهن دوستان ایراد گیرمون هم مثل همین کد باز و بی غل و غش باشه .
بیاید کاری نکنیم که ایشون از کارش پشیمون بشه .
یک تذکر به دوستان حسابدارمون :
این مبحث مربوط به برنامه نویسی میشه نه جایی برای بررسی تئوریک اصول حسابداری که میشه گفت در 90 درصد مغازه ها هیچ صحبتی از اونها به میون نمیاد . اصول حسابداری جای خودش , این برنامه هم جای خودش شاید عنوان برنامه حسابداری برای این برنامه با توجه به تعاریف آکادمیک شما چندان درست نباشه ولی با توجه به فرهنگ موجود در بازار کار چندان هم دور از ذهن نیست ( در بازار دو واژه حساب و کتاب و حسابداری در یک سطح قرار  دارند )
با سپاس فراوان
*در حاشیه :* خدا رو شکر برنامه نویسای *Firefox* و *Linux* ایرانی نیستند وگرنه معلوم نبود کاربرای ایرانی چه بلایی سر اونا میاوردن !!؟!؟  :شیطان:

----------


## alifa135

> دوستان این نرم افزار رو من با Access و Flash طراحی کردم برای یکی از دوستانم حالا کدشو تو سایت می ذارم که بتونید دانلود کنید و بتونید ازش ایده های خوبی بگیرید. اینها تجربه های چندین ساله من تو وی بی هستن.یک Setup گذاشتم که توسط اون فایلهای مورد نیاز اول نصب می شه و بعد می تونید کد رو باز کنید.
> 
> http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/Parsian.rar
> http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/setup.exe
> امیدوارم که بتونه کمکتون کنه
> 
> محیط نرم افزار


آقا این لینک تو کامپیوترم و کافی نت و دو سه جای دیگه که امتحان کردم نیومد . 
من واقعا به این برنامه شما برای رفع مشکلم نیاز دارم . اگه امکان داره  تو یه جای دیگه هم آپلود کنین .   خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## alifa135

بابا به خدا نمی یاد ... شاید تو این منطقه اینتوریه اگه امکان داره تو یه جای دیگه هم آپلود کنین واسه ما پایین شهری ها . مرسی

----------


## mpmsoft

آدرس ایمیل رو بده برات بفرستم

من دوباره لینک رو تست کردم مشکل نداشتم

----------


## zemestoon_m34

ضمن تشکر فراوان به دوستی که این تاپیک و زده و نتیجه زحمات علمیشو در اختیار دیگران قرار داده و این محبتو به همه هموطنانش داشته. 
دوستان من یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای تقریبا مثل همین دوستمون که برنامه حسابداریشو گذاشته هستم .اما به دلیل مشکلات متفاوت فرهنگی طفره میرم کارامو برای دیگران بزارم. یکی اش همین نوع برخورد بسیار بد دیگر افراد مقرض و بد اندیش هست. دوستان برنامه نویس من اگه در ایران از ابتدا حق کپی رایت رعایت می شد هرکسی نمی تونست اینجوری کامپیوتر باز بشه ضمن اینکه یک حسابدار معمولی هست ادعای برنامه نویسی و یا کامپیوتر من بودن داشته باشه. 
برخورد درست به همکار زحمت کش من فقط تشکر کردن هست و اگه سئوالی درمورد نوشتن برنامه و یا تکنیکهای بکار گرفته شده توسط ایشان هست را باید پرسید ولا غیر.
اینکه برنامه حسابداری هست و یا نه .... و اینکه قیمت کار بالاست یا پائینه و اینکه سطح برنامه نویسی پائینه اینها هیچ ربطی به دیگران نداره. من مطمئنم موسسه ای که برنامه ایشان را خریده صد در صد از کار راضی هست و برایشان مهم نبوده یک میلیونی که میدنو هزار برابر تا به حال سودش را به جیب زدند. اون موسسه سودش در دیدار ماهی یک بار همکار مهندس نرم افزار من هست که با هر بار دیدارشان هزار جور اطلاعات از ایشان دریافت می کنن.و ........

----------


## masoud.t123

آقای mpmsoft شما دیتابیس برنامه آقای *noorsoft مدیر بخش را ندارید؟؟*

----------


## حمید حق شناس

با تشکرات فراوان از تاپیک زیبای شما ، سخنان بعضی دوستان را جدی نگیرید اگر خودشان مرد عمل هستند یک نمونه کاری که به اصطلاح خودشان اصول حسابداری رعایت شده بگذراند و از دادن فازهای منفی خواهشاً خودداری نمایند

----------


## M_P_1374

http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/Parsian.rar
http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/setup.exe
روی فایلی که میخواین دانلود کنید کلیک سمت راست کنید بعد گزینه Save link as ... رو بزنید
فایل اول سورسه فایله دوم یه سری اطلاعاته برای لود شدن کامل سورس

----------


## abbasmohr

سلام و خسته نباشيد 
به برادر گرامي 
از برنامه خوبتون ممنون
ولي ميشه هر فرم رو با گزارش گيري به طريقه datareport  جداگانه بزاريد تا ما هم ياد بگيريم 
من رشته ام حسابداريه  ولي مشتاق برنامه نويسي حسابداري 
اگه ميشه من رو راهنمايي كنيد.
قبلاً ممنونم

----------


## mpmsoft

> لي ميشه هر فرم رو با گزارش گيري به طريقه datareport جداگانه بزاريد تا ما هم ياد بگيريم


منظورتونو متوجه نشدم

----------


## saeedr22

مرسی ....................... اینا که ایراد میگرن بهتر خودشون یکی بنویسن بزارن اینجا ما اونارو هم ببینیم. :قهقهه:

----------


## chatroom

میشه کرک برنامه VsFlexGrid ورژن پرو 8 یا 7 رو بزارین .. فقط نگین که برو تو گوگل ... 

ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## navidwhacker

> از لحاظ قیمتی من این نرم افزار رو 1 میلیون گرفتم
> 
> و چاپش هم با DataReport هستش
> 
> خوشحال می شم نظراتونو بدونم




سلام.میشه یکی بگه این نرم افزار رو چطوری میشه اجرا کرد.(کامل)
ممنونم.

----------


## mpmsoft

> سلام.میشه یکی بگه این نرم افزار رو چطوری میشه اجرا کرد.(کامل)


فکر کنم این چندمین باره که این موضوع رو توضیح میدم

توی پست اول یک فایل setup هست اونو دانلود کنید و اجرا کنید
و بعد کد رو هم دانلود کنید و با ویژوال بیسیک بازش کنید

----------


## navidwhacker

> فکر کنم این چندمین باره که این موضوع رو توضیح میدم
> 
> توی پست اول یک فایل setup هست اونو دانلود کنید و اجرا کنید
> و بعد کد رو هم دانلود کنید و با ویژوال بیسیک بازش کنید




ممنونم .
خوب حالا چرا میزنی همث که مثه شما حرفه ای نیستن. :چشمک:

----------


## navidwhacker

> ممنونم .
> خوب حالا چرا میزنی همث که مثه شما حرفه ای نیستن.



فقط یه چیزی من با visualstudio 2005 بازش میکنم error میگیره.یعنی اجرا نمیشه.؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpmsoft

> فقط یه چیزی من با visualstudio 2005 بازش میکنم error میگیره.یعنی اجرا نمیشه.؟؟؟؟؟؟



دوست عزیز اینجا بخش وی بی 6 هست نه دات نت پس این کدهم مربوط به وی بی6 می شه

----------


## sg.programmer

*لطفا کد را دوباره بزارید 


پیدا نشد*

فایل یا صفحه‌ای که درخواست کرده‌اید یافت نشد. 		
• اگر نشانی (URL) صفحه را خودتان تایپ کرده‌اید، از صحت تایپ آن مطمئن شوید. 		
• اگر با کلیک روی یک پیوند به اینجا آمده‌اید، ممکن است پیوند اشتباه باشد. 		
• از دکمه بازگشت نرم‌افزار مرورگر خود برای انتخاب پیوند دیگری درصفحه پیشین استفاده کنید، یا آنچه را که می‌خواهید جستجو کنید.

----------


## mpmsoft

> لطفا کد را دوباره بزارید
> 
> 
> پیدا نشد
> 
> فایل یا صفحه‌ای که درخواست کرده‌اید یافت نشد.
> • اگر نشانی (URL) صفحه را خودتان تایپ کرده‌اید، از صحت تایپ آن مطمئن شوید.
> • اگر با کلیک روی یک پیوند به اینجا آمده‌اید، ممکن است پیوند اشتباه باشد.
> • از دکمه بازگشت نرم‌افزار مرورگر خود برای انتخاب پیوند دیگری درصفحه پیشین استفاده کنید، یا آنچه را که می‌خواهید جستجو کنید.


بررسی و هیج مشکلی در فایل سرور نیست
در انتهای آدرس یک ؟ اضافه کنید و مجدد تست کنید

----------


## sokut2010

سلام دوستان گرامي
از اينكه خيلي دير به اين تاپيك رسيدم احساس خوبي ندارم كاش من هم به موقع تو بحثها شركت مي كردم. از آقاي mpmsoft هم تشكر مي كنم كه سورس برنامه ها رو در اختيار دوستان قرار دادند. من همه پستها رو خوندم و ازش لذت بردم. من يك تازه واردم و اين سايت رو جديدا پيدا كردم... البته كمي با VB و  ACCESS كار كردم ولي از اينكه با حرفه اي هايي مثل آقا mpmsoft كه دل بزرگي دارند همصحبت ميشم باعث افتخار بنده هست. راستش رو بخواهيد من خيلي به برنامه نويسي بانكهاي اطلاعاتي علاقه داشته و دارم لذا اگر دوستان تحمل كنند مي خواهيم چند سوال اساسي در اين تاپيك بپرسم:

1- به نظر شما برنامه هاي حسابداري مثل رافع، هلو و غيره رو با كدام زبان برنامه نويسي طراحي مي كنند؟ شايد سوالم خنده دار به نظر برسد ولي مي خواهم بدانم براي نوشتن يك برنامه حسابداري ساده و كاربردي كدام زبان برنامه نويسي بهتر و سريعتر ما رو به هدف مي‌رساند؟
2- كسي از دوستان ميتونه تشخيص بده كه برنامه حسابداري شخصي "كنترل و مديريت پول سحر رو" رو با كدام زبان برنامه نويسي طراحي كردند؟(http://saharsoftware.com) من ورژن 2 رو خريدم و ازش خوشم اومده ولي خيلي نواقص دارد...
3- ايا VB همه نيازهاي يك برنامه حسابداري رو تامين مي‌كند؟ آيا زبانهاي برنامه نويسي ديگري براي اينكار هست كه بهتر و سريعتر از VB باشند؟
فعلا تا اين حد...
بازم تاكيد ميكنم اگر سوالاتم خيلي مبتديانه بودن پيشاپيش عذر ميخوام...

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز ورودتو به سایت برنامه نویس تبریک می گم
از لطفی که به بنده دارید سپاس گذارم

ببینید توسط ابزارهایی که در حال حاضر موجود می باشند شما به راحتی می توانید کاربردی ترین نرم افزارهای اتوماسیون اداری را طراحی کنید


در نرم افزار که شما گفتید من چیزه خاصی ندیدم و براحتی می تونید با وی بی طراحی کنید


پیشنهاد می کنم به لینک زیر هم مراجعه کنید

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=124389

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

> سلام دوستان گرامي
> .
> .
> .
> 2- كسي از دوستان ميتونه تشخيص بده كه برنامه حسابداري شخصي "كنترل و مديريت پول سحر رو" رو با كدام زبان برنامه نويسي طراحي كردند؟(http://saharsoftware.com) من ورژن 2 رو خريدم و ازش خوشم اومده ولي خيلي نواقص دارد...
> .
> .
> .


با سلام

من این برنامه را دلفی 2009 نوشته ام، در صورتی که مشکلی در نرم افزار می بینید، می تونید برای من ارسال کنید تا در نسخه 2.5 نرم افزار رفع کنم.

ببخشید که پست من ارتباطی با موضوع نداشت.

----------


## jakijavad

ممنونم از دوستانی که سورس هاروو قراردادند، من یکی که خیلی ازشون استفاده کردم، به امید خدا کار که تموم شد قول میدم سورسش رو تو سایت قرار بدم

----------


## aram_ghaderi

سلام
لینک ها مشکل داره . دانلود نمیشه

----------


## MohammadGh2011

> سلام
> لینک ها مشکل داره . دانلود نمیشه


 سلام عليکم

بله،به خاطر اينکه تاپيک براي خيلي وقت پيش هستش لينکها مشکل دارند.
شما ميتوانيد:
به ايجاد کننده ي تاپيک پيام خصوصي بدهيد تا براتون دوباره بگذارند.به دوستاني که اين برنامه را دانلود کرده اند،پيام خصوصي بدهيد تا بگذارند.


موفق باشيد

----------


## mohammad naderi

> دوستان این نرم افزار رو من با Access و Flash طراحی کردم برای یکی از دوستانم حالا کدشو تو سایت می ذارم که بتونید دانلود کنید و بتونید ازش ایده های خوبی بگیرید. اینها تجربه های چندین ساله من تو وی بی هستن.یک Setup گذاشتم که توسط اون فایلهای مورد نیاز اول نصب می شه و بعد می تونید کد رو باز کنید.
> 
> http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/Parsian.rar
> http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/setup.exe
> امیدوارم که بتونه کمکتون کنه
> 
> محیط نرم افزار


چطوری دانلود کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## علی فتحی

این فایلها با چی باز میشه؟

----------


## Mori Bone

لینک خرابه

----------


## hadi46

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
برای دانلود از لینک های زیر استفاده نمایید
http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.com/Code/Parsian.rar
http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.com/Code/setup.exe

----------


## علی فتحی

اقای نورسفت این برنامه باچی کار میکنه؟

----------

